# Ironwood



## tomwilson74 (Apr 30, 2018)

A friend gave me some ironwood and I plan on making a few clocks or bandsaw boxes out of it. I am wondering about the thickness of my glue-ups and will my bandsaw be able to cut thru it. I have not worked with ironwood before. The blank I’ll be using will probably be around 4” thick. I hate to glue up three or four boards and then not be able to cut the box shape out. Any input? I have a 14” Craftsman bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2018)

If you have a good sharp blade you will have no problem. I f you insist the blade you bought 10 yrs ago is good ta go- Yer screwed!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## jasonb (Apr 30, 2018)

Cut some ~5in ironwood this past weekend on my 14" delta bandsaw. Newer blade and had no issues like Mike said above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 4, 2018)

jasonb said:


> Cut some ~5in ironwood this past weekend on my 14" delta bandsaw. Newer blade and had no issues like Mike said above.


When you say "ironwood", what wood do you mean ("ironwood" is used for at least 178 different species)?


----------



## jasonb (May 4, 2018)

phinds said:


> When you say "ironwood", what wood do you mean ("ironwood" is used for at least 178 different species)?


I'll show pics when I am finished, but as to the species about all I know is desert


----------



## phinds (May 4, 2018)

jasonb said:


> I'll show pics when I am finished, but as to the species about all I know is desert


Well, his wood is very clearly not desert ironwood


----------



## tomwilson74 (May 4, 2018)

We have “ironwood” trees here in West Virginia. I know it’s not desert ironwood, but still may be ironwood...


----------



## phinds (May 4, 2018)

tomwilson74 said:


> We have “ironwood” trees here in West Virginia. I know it’s not desert ironwood, but still may be ironwood...


Again, "ironwood" is a legitimate name for at least 178 different species, so while it may well be "ironwood", that really doesn't narrow it down much. BUT ... given your location, I'd guess that what you have is hophornbeam (aka ironwood) / Ostrya virginiana.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

